# Egg temp



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello, quick question. My Bator died last night & the temp this AM was 79. Replaced unit & wondering if any one had this happen & still get a hatch? I'm 3 1/2 days in to the incubation period. Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Cooling is way more preferable to them over heating. Chances are very high that they will hatch but a day or two late.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

So true that short term cooling is better than a temp spike.
And actually during the first week a big cool down isn't a death sentence though later it will be.
Here's a good writeup on power outages and effects of various temperatures on embryos.
http://www.brinsea.com/Articles/Advice/PowerOff.aspx


----------



## dado150 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Last night about 12:30 it jumped to 102 so I opened lid & readjusted the thermostat, held steady at 99/ 100 until 0800 this AM which it was 79.


----------

